# ASUS P5Q Deluxe EFI-Bios



## locojens (24. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auf dem FTP-Server von ASUS eine Betaversion eines EFI-Bios für die P5Q Deluxe Platine. Bin gerade fleißig am testen bis jetzt sind keine Probleme aufgetreten. Ich werde mich jetzt mal ans Übertakten wagen.

PS: Dieser „Eingriff" erfolgt natürlich wie immer auf eigene Gefahr.

Hier mal die Links zu den Dateien.

Die Anleitung: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/EFI/EFI_User_Guide.zip

Das Updatetool: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/EFI/EFI_BIOS_update_tool_V12.zip

Das Beta Bios 0221: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/EFI/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-EFI-0221.zip

Zum Updaten ist ein Bootfähiger USB-Stick notwendig (eine Diskette ist schlicht zu klein) und über das im Bios eingebaute Ez-Flash ist es nicht möglich das Update
durchzuführen. Man sollte es so machen wie in der PDF beschrieben, sonst kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung das Ezflash den Bootblock des zu Installierenden Bios nicht gefunden hat. 
Das EFI-Bios lässt sich mit der Maus bedienen, die Expressgatefunktion bleibt erhalten da die EFI-Software im Bios-Rom installiert wird. Außerdem wird bei der Installation das Vorhandene BIOS auf den USB-Stick gesichert. Es ist also möglich wieder zur alten Version zurück zu gehen. 

So mal ein paar Bilder, habe die nur fix als Album hochgeladen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...re28053-main-die-hauptseite-vom-efi-bios.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rtaktungsfunktionen-wie-im-normalen-bios.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tellungen-auch-aehnlich-dem-nomalen-bios.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...aturen-im-uberblick-und-lueftersteuerung.html

Die sind nicht gerade superduper gut aber für einen kleinen Überblick reicht das sicherlich erstmal. So nun werde ich mal sehen wie die RAM-Einstellungen funktionieren damit es wieder auf 1066 MHz läuft. Etwas später mache ich nochmal ein paar bessere Fotos.

PPS: Also ich muß hinzufügen das die RAM-Einstellungen echt nervig sind und auch die Spannungseinstellungen verhalten sich noch wirrer als bein normalen Bios aber ich teste weiter.

MfG Locojens


----------



## AlterKadaver (24. Oktober 2009)

Weißt du zufällig, ob dieses EFI-Upgrade auch für andere Modelle der P5Q-Reihe verfügbar/geplant ist?


----------



## locojens (24. Oktober 2009)

Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter nachgeforscht aber es könnte schon sein das ASUS da noch einige Platinen mehr mit dem EFI-Bios ausstattet.
Zur Zeit gibts das leider nur für das P5Q Deluxe (nichtmal für das P5Q3 Deluxe hatte ich gestern was gefunden).


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

Und wo sind nun die sinnvollen Vorteile eines EFI-BIOS außer vllt die Mausbedienung? Schneller Start o.ä.?


----------



## locojens (24. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wo sind nun die sinnvollen Vorteile eines EFI-BIOS außer vllt die Mausbedienung? Schneller Start o.ä.?



Ich muß gestehen das der Start meiner Meinung nach eher länger dauert.  Aber da ich ein „Spielkind“ bin muß ich halt mal testen was es so bringt... . Da ich gerne mal was neues Teste habe ich es halt installiert. Nun teste ich gerade inwiefern sich etwas an den Möglichkeiten der Übertaktung des Boards geändert hat mal sehen ob ich auf die alten werte zurück komme.
(Und falls alle Stricke ... : habe ich ja meine auf Stick gespeicherten alten Einstellungen und das alte Bios noch da *g )

Nochmals der Hinweis es handelt sich um eine *BETA* und nicht um ein offiziell freigegebenes Bios.


----------



## Snake7 (24. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wo sind nun die sinnvollen Vorteile eines EFI-BIOS außer vllt die Mausbedienung? Schneller Start o.ä.?


ROFL NACHDENKEN.
Genau das ist der Haupt-Vor-Nchteil.
Es wird jetzt bunter und komfortabler im BIOS.
Leictere Bedienungen für Noobs etc.
Natürlich wird das der der OC-Tot-Rate gut tun.

Und beantworte dir eine Frage:
Warum sollte ein BIOS mit gleichen Umfang+Grafik etc. SCHNELLEr laden?


----------



## locojens (24. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem stehen da drei interessante Zeichen auf der Übersichtsseite 
*x64 * was ja bedeuten sollte das die Software da auf 64 Bit läuft.

(ist mir eben aufgefallen) 

Zur Sicherheit nochmal der FTP-Link: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/EFI/


----------



## Bucklew (24. Oktober 2009)

Snake7 schrieb:


> ROFL NACHDENKEN.
> Genau das ist der Haupt-Vor-Nchteil.


Was hat das mit Nachdenken zu tun? Für mich ist das kein Vorteil (zumindest kein Grund, um von BIOS auf EFI umzusteigen, außer aus reinem SPieltrieb ) und deshalb frage ich nach, ob es noch einen anderen Grund gibt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Video oder ein paar Bilder machen!?  Habe das Board auch, überlege aber das EFI zu installieren....

Kann man das EFI Setup mit nem Stick auch ganz normal über ALT + F2 beim starten ausführen wie bei dem "normalen" BIOS?

Oder geht das nur mit der Methode aus der PDF?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Das EFI-Bios lässt sich mit der Maus bedienen, die Expressgatefunktion bleibt erhalten da die Software im Bios-Rom installiert wird.
> 
> MfG Locojens




Höh? Beim P5Q Deluxe ist Expressgate extra auf einer Platine installiert, zwischen den PCI-E Slots. Daher wird Expressgate garnicht angefasst wenn du das Bios updatest.

Bei den Anderen P5Q Boards muss man es nachträglich auf der HDD installieren. 


btw

Das ist ja jetzt sone Art "Fake EFI" nehme ich an?


----------



## locojens (24. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Video oder ein paar Bilder machen!?  Habe das Board auch, überlege aber das EFI zu installieren....
> 
> Kann man das EFI Setup mit nem Stick auch ganz normal über ALT + F2 beim starten ausführen wie bei dem "normalen" BIOS?
> 
> Oder geht das nur mit der Methode aus der PDF?



Man sollte es so machen wie in der PDF beschrieben, sonst kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung das Ezflash den Bootblock des zu Installierenden Bios nicht gefunden hat.
Bilder sind nun schonmal 4 da. Bei den Downloads ist ein Spezielles Tool dabei für das Update und das Backup bzw. zum Wiederherstellen des Backup-Bios zuständig ist.
Einen Bootfähigen USB-Stick kann man sich ja fix mit dem HP-Tool von z.B. dieser Seite http://www.pqtuning-downloads.de/downloads.php?download=73 und einer Startdiskette bzw. einem Image (bin oder ISO) einer solchen „anfertigen“.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Höh? Beim P5Q Deluxe ist Expressgate extra auf einer Platine installiert, zwischen den PCI-E Slots. Daher wird Expressgate garnicht angefasst wenn du das Bios updatest.
> 
> Bei den Anderen P5Q Boards muss man es nachträglich auf der HDD installieren.



Okay etwas doof Formuliert von mir. 
Ja das ist schon richtig das Expressgate auf einem Pseudo-USB Stick auf der Platine installiert ist! Jedoch kamen in einem anderen Forum Fragen auf ob ASUS das EFI-Bios nur als „grafischen Aufsatz“ zum normalen Bios dahin installiert darum habe ich gleich geschrieben das es im ROM installiert ist und nicht auf dem „Pseudo-Stick“.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (26. Oktober 2009)

sieht ja schick aus evtl ist gpt bald soweit


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

Werde aus der Kommandozeilenanleitung allerdings nicht ganz schlau....Hat sich denn bis auf das Grafische was geändert? Stabilität usw.? habe nämlich gerade erst windows 7 und xp neu installiert, nicht dass ich mir das system gleich wieder zerschieße 

Hast du vielleicht ne verkürzte Anleitung? 

Die Platine für das Express Gate ist doch beim P5Q Deluxe zwischen den PCI Steckplätzen!? Mir ist jedenfalls so...


----------



## crah (26. Oktober 2009)

bringt das EFI bios nicht auch irgendwas mit Mac osx das man es draufspielen kann?
irgendwie habe ich davon mal gelesen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

crah schrieb:


> bringt das EFI bios nicht auch irgendwas mit Mac osx das man es draufspielen kann?
> irgendwie habe ich davon mal gelesen



Das kannst du beim P5Q auch ohne Efi (die P5Q reihe ist am besten für Hackintosh!) 


Der Spruch ist immer zu geil, 

Dont buy a Mac Pro, buy a P5Q Pro!


----------



## crah (26. Oktober 2009)

das wollte ich damit net sagen


----------



## MatthiasN (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Hauptunterschied ist die Bit mit denen ein Bios oder EFI betrieben wird. Ein Bios läuft auch 16 oder 8 Bit basis, ich habs leider vergessen welches es war und ist somit auch im leistungsumfang dementsprechend eingeschränkt. Apple Produkte benutzen schon seit geraumer Zeit durchegehend EFI, was jetzt aber nicht heißt, dass sich MAC OS X auf einem P5Q Deluxe installieren lässt, daheir mit Sicherheit noch andere FAktoren hinzukommen. 
Jedenfalls bietet ein EFI mehr funktionen von sich aus, so kann ich bei meinem MacBook bereits im EFI eine Wlan Verbindung mit WPA2 verschlüsselung aufbauen um so über einen Remotezugriff von einer anderen Festplatte oder CD-Laufwerk booten kann. 
Ich weis jedoch nciht was sich mit einem Efi noch so alles anstellen lässt, aber es ist auf alle Fälle zu begrüßen, das Asus diese Option als Alternative für die erfahreneren Kunden anbietet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Mit EFI können auch schon die Treiber geladen werden, dann entfällt das Treiberinstallieren


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mit EFI können auch schon die Treiber geladen werden, dann entfällt das Treiberinstallieren



Wie kannst Du etwas laden, was nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du etwas laden, was nicht vorhanden ist?



Du kannst den Treiber direkt im EFI laden. Dann bedarf es keiner installation mehr im Betriebssystem 

btw, ich glaube bei Mac`s wird dieses Feature auch genutzt nehm ich an?


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst den Treiber direkt im EFI laden. Dann bedarf es keiner installation mehr im Betriebssystem  ...


Dann installierst Du ihn schon im EFI.
Oder wie geht das?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

jop so dürfst du dir es vorstellen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

bezieht sich das denn auf alle Treiber? Wie sieht es denn mit AHCI aus und in dem Zusammenhang mit Dualbootsystem? Denn ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Windows 7 den AHCI Treiber schon mitbringt, bei XP muss man ihn über F6 im SDetup nachladen. Aber wenn die Platten schon im AHCI über das BIOS konfiguriert sind, dann müsste ich doch demnach einen Bluescreen bekomen!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> bezieht sich das denn auf alle Treiber? Wie sieht es denn mit AHCI aus und in dem Zusammenhang mit Dualbootsystem? Denn ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Windows 7 den AHCI Treiber schon mitbringt, bei XP muss man ihn über F6 im SDetup nachladen. Aber wenn die Platten schon im AHCI über das BIOS konfiguriert sind, dann müsste ich doch demnach einen Bluescreen bekomen!?



Bei XP ist es etwas fummelig AHCI nachträglich einzubauen (geht aber). 


also der einfachste Weg: 

1. AHCI an 
2. XP installieren, mit F6 beim Booten den AHCI Treiber einbinden
3. Windows Seven installieren


Feddich  

AHCI klappt mit EFI genauso (siehe Mac). 

Was die Sache mit den Treibern angeht, ja das müsste gehen. Du müsstest dein Kompletten Rechner also mit EFI schon funktionstüchtig machen können. Allerdings geht das nicht soeinfach, du kannst jetzt nicht nen Treiber downloaden und diesen in EFI installieren wie ein Windowstreiber. 

Mir ging es jetzt nur darum was mit EFI möglich WÄRE


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

Konnte man bei XP wie bei Vista und Seven den Treiber auch über USB einbinden? Wollte wie gesagt wieder ein Dualbootsystem erstellen, nutze dafür aber nen Bootloader eines Drittanbieters....

Wollte erst XP und dann Seven installieren. Die Einen sagen der AHCI Treiber ist ab Vista mit drin und die Nächsten sagen wieder nö....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Konnte man bei XP wie bei Vista und Seven den Treiber auch über USB einbinden? Wollte wie gesagt wieder ein Dualbootsystem erstellen, nutze dafür aber nen Bootloader eines Drittanbieters....
> 
> Wollte erst XP und dann Seven installieren. Die Einen sagen der AHCI Treiber ist ab Vista mit drin und die Nächsten sagen wieder nö....



Bei XP mit F6 bei der Install einbinden, bei Vista und Seven ist der Treiber schon dabei. Allerdings musst du mit eingeschaltetem AHCI installieren, und nicht erst installieren und dann AHCI aktivieren


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

ok....ich nehm an das gibts bisher nur für dieses modell?


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ok....ich nehm an das gibts bisher nur für dieses modell?



siehe #3


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> siehe #3


sry danke, dass hab ich überlesen


----------



## killer89 (28. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal n schickes BIOS  hoffentlich vereinheitlicht sich das auch 

Und zu der Tatsache, dass nun auch noobs da reingehen: tolle Wurst, aber auch mehr Arbeit für mich , was wiederum Geld heißt. 

Allerdings wird auch nix passieren, so lange das noch kein Standard ist. 

MfG


----------



## Biosman (28. Oktober 2009)

der Oberfläche gefällt mir


----------



## locojens (30. Oktober 2009)

So am WE habe ich endlich mal wieder Zeit etwas zu meinem Test dieser EFI-Beta zu schreiben. Wird ein etwas längerer Beitrag werden.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2009)

Hallo locojens,
ich überlege mir auch schon eine Weile, ob ich das EFI-Beta ausprobieren soll, zögere nur, da ich im Moment keine Zeit habe es ausgiebig zu testen (ist auch etwa Bequemlichkeit dabei).

Kurzum, ich erwarte deinen Bericht schon mit größter Spannung (lese seit Anfang mit) und möchte dir gleich mal für deinen Thread und Test danken.

Gruß


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kurzum, ich erwarte deinen Bericht schon mit größter Spannung (lese seit Anfang mit) und möchte dir gleich mal für deinen Thread und Test danken.
> 
> Gruß



same here.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei XP mit F6 bei der Install einbinden, bei Vista und Seven ist der Treiber schon dabei. Allerdings musst du mit eingeschaltetem AHCI installieren, und nicht erst installieren und dann AHCI aktivieren


Habe es jetzt bei beiden Systemen hinbekommen  Allerdings nicht im Dualboot mit meinem Drittanbieterbootmanager, der will den AHCI Treiber nicht so richtig. Habe jetzt nur noch Windows 7 drauf. Das EFI Bios ist auch drauf, halt zum klicken...Allerdings ist meine Sicherung meiner Daten im A****, versuche gerade mit Testdisk die Partition wieder herzustellen, aber es sieht sehr schlecht aus


----------



## ekwinoks (6. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr unter Windows x64 nur 3 Gig RAM nutzen könnt ?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

^^Nein. Hast du Memory Remap im Bios aktiviert?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2010)

Wie schaut das mit dem P5Q- E aus ?


----------



## weizenleiche (16. März 2010)

Hallo nochmal..
Ich hab jetzt auch EFI draugezogen und mir fallen direkt schon 2 Punkte auf:

Negativ
- Auch wenn ich den CPU Lüfter im BIOS auf Ignore zeigt er mir jedesmal beim Hochfahren an das der CPU Lüfter nicht oder zulangsam dreht

Positiv
- Wenn man das schnelle Hochfahren aktiviert dann geht der Start viel schneller als mit dem normalen BIOS


----------



## Stormbringer (16. März 2010)

@knight: ich habe es auch wieder runtergemacht - evtl. sollte man die nächste version abwarten.


----------



## weizenleiche (17. März 2010)

FINGER WEG VOM EFI!

Es wurden plötzlich nur noch 2 Gigabyte RAM als verwendbar im Windows angezeigt.

Das Ding ist echt noch nicht Reif.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2010)

Ich denke eher das das Problem vor dem Rechner sitzt. 

Hab EFI ausprobiert, läuft wunderbar und macht Spaß mit der Maus zu Bedienen. Desweiteren sind auch ein paar mehr Features im Bios hinzugekommen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2010)

Liegt ja vielleicht auch an den unterschiedlichen Boards?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2010)

Öhm, das EFI-Bios gibts nur für das P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2010)

Was? Noch für kein anderes Asus Brett? Ein bischen Schwach, dafür dass das EFI nun schon eine Weile zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2010)

wieso schwach? Mit einem echtem EFI eh nicht zu vergleichen. An dem Asus P5Q Deluxe kann Asus da wohl viel Erfahrung sammeln. Andere Hersteller bieten ja sowas überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2010)

Auf andere Hersteller war die Aussage auch nicht bezogen. 
Schwach insofern, dass die Zeit, seitdem das EFI für das P5Q Deluxe bereitgestellt wurde (ca 1/2 Jahr?), scheinbar stillgestanden hat.
Oder gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum das EFI noch nicht für andere Boards rausgekommen ist? 1/2 Jahr Erfahrungen sammeln ist in der "Computerzeitrechnung" doch recht lang.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2010)

EFI wird nicht so einfach für andere Boards funktionieren, denn sonst würde EFI ja wenigstens für die ganze P5Q Reihe erhältlich sein. Ich denke es hat was mit dem Flash-Chip auf dem P5Q Deluxe zutun (dort wo Express Gate drauf ist).


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2010)

Stimmt. An den Flash-Chip hatte ich gerade nicht gedacht. Aber dass nur das P5Q Deluxe mit EFI ausgestattet wird, erklärt das auch nicht ganz, es gibt ja noch andere Boards (Reihe) mit dem Chip.
Da wir aber wohl beide nicht bei ASUS arbeiten, werden wir über den aktuellen Stand von EFI wohl nur spekulieren können.
Auf alle Fälle, ist es gut zu hören, dass es bei dir einwandfrei läuft. Bring mir allerdings auch gleich mein schlechtes Gewissen über meine Faulheit zurück, dass ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe, es selbst auszuprobieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stimmt. An den Flash-Chip hatte ich gerade nicht gedacht. Aber dass nur das P5Q Deluxe mit EFI ausgestattet wird, erklärt das auch nicht ganz, es gibt ja noch andere Boards (Reihe) mit dem Chip.
> Da wir aber wohl beide nicht bei ASUS arbeiten, werden wir über den aktuellen Stand von EFI wohl nur spekulieren können.
> Auf alle Fälle, ist es gut zu hören, dass es bei dir einwandfrei läuft. Bring mir allerdings auch gleich mein schlechtes Gewissen über meine Faulheit zurück, dass ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe, es selbst auszuprobieren...



Hm welches Board hat denn noch den Chip? DIe anderen Boards haben zwar die Funktion, jedoch wird ExpressGate dann NACHTRÄGLICH auf HDD installiert. Beim P5Q Deluxe ist eine kleine Platine auf dem Board wo Expressgate drauf ist, und das hat afaik kein anderes Board.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2010)

Die Premiums?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. März 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Schwach insofern, dass die Zeit, seitdem das EFI für das P5Q Deluxe bereitgestellt wurde (ca 1/2 Jahr?), scheinbar stillgestanden hat.
> Oder gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum das EFI noch nicht für andere Boards rausgekommen ist? 1/2 Jahr Erfahrungen sammeln ist in der "Computerzeitrechnung" doch recht lang.



sehe ich genauso. wird zeit für eine aktualisierte version des efi.
irgendwie glaube ich aber langsam nicht mehr daran...


----------



## mr.greywater (2. Mai 2010)

O.o

Ich habs grad draufgemacht, und ich meine, das ist ja voll mies!

Erst hab ichs geflasht alles ok. 
-Die Mausbedienung ist nicht besonders ausgereift, weil die Einstellungsbuttons zu klein und disabled bzw enabled in der mitte immer erscheint.
-Der richtige Ram Takt wird nicht automatisch im BIOS berechnet (siehe "altes" BIOS) 
-Die Volteinstellungen sind irgendwie nicht mehr so fein, und zumindest beim Ram weiß ichnicht wo wieviel Volt sind
-Man kann nicht mehr Undervolten
-Ich musste zweimal CMOS beim übertakten löschen, weil sich partout nichs mehr getan hat (beim alten musst ich das noch nie)

Und jetzt kommen zwei Hammer
1. es lässt sich iwie nich mit dem Backup zurückflashen, weil er nicht mehr von dem selben USB-Stick booten will, mit dem ich es schon drauf gemacht hatte.
2. UND 1GB RAM IST WEG! Mit der Remap funktion habe ich nurnoch 3Gb ram statt 4Gb und ohne Remap habe ich 3,25GB! Soll das mal einer verstehen....

Nun werde ich meine bemühungen fokussieren, das BACKUP BIOS zu installieren...vll gehts ja über afudos? oder doch des neue tool... mal sehen

//langsam wirds echt zeit für ne funktionierende version...
//altes BIOS draufmachen ha jetzt funktioniert, BIOS hat den USB-Stick zweimal angezeigt, einmal mit einem "UEFI:" davor, aber nur von einem der vermeintlich 2 USB-Sticks konnte man booten O.o


----------



## user82 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi!

das neue Bios hat bie mir die Grafikkarte gestört, sie geht nichtmehr(blinkt kurz rot beim starten)

ich habe eine uralte PCI(ohne express) Karte die nun geht, womit kann ich das EFI Bios durch das alte ersetzen?(EZ-falsh verweigert das EFi Bios durch das alte zu ersetzen, ebenso das commandline Tool von Asus und Asus Liveupdate)

MfG
user


EDIT: erledigt!

das EFi flash tool konnte das alte bios zurückspielen

weiß jemand ob noch was kommt?

die alte efi rom ist nichtmehr verfügbar in den Downloads


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Juni 2011)

Abend. Wie bekomm ich am besten das  EFI  gegen ein normales Bios wieder ersetzt?!


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2011)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Abend. Wie bekomm ich am besten das  EFI  gegen ein normales Bios wieder ersetzt?!


 Ein anderes Mainboard kaufen ?!


----------



## Blackman2106 (4. Juni 2011)

Das ich darauf nicht von allein gekommen bin!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mainboard kaufen ?!


 
Welch Sinnvoller Kommentar, sowas kann man sich sparen  

@*Blackman2106
*

Schau mal ein paar Posts weiter oben, da hat es wohl ein User mit dem "Efi Flash Tool" wieder zum alten Bios geflasht.


----------



## Blackman2106 (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich es mit dem Flash Tool probiere, kommt immer als Meldung, das es keine EFI Version ist und geht dann an der Stlle nicht mehr weiter.  Genaue Meldung stell ich später nochmal rein. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mi einfach einen neuen Bioschip einbau?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2011)

Frage doch erstmal den ASUS support bevor du irgendwas rumbastelst. Kannst auch hier im Forum ein ASUS Mitarbeiter mal anschreiben


----------



## Lord Wotan (4. Juni 2011)

Wird es für das Maximus II Formula auch ein UEFI geben?


Frage ist für mich wichtig. Da Windows 8 wohl zwingend ein UEFI Version 2.x, an stelle der alten Bios vorraussetzt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub kaum, das es für ältere Boards noch UEFI geben wird. Beim Deluxe wars nur ne Beta und seitdem is nix mehr nachgekommen. Wenn ich ein anderes Bios flashen will, kommt immer der Spruch" Selected file is not EFI BIOS"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Wird es für das Maximus II Formula auch ein UEFI geben?
> 
> 
> Frage ist für mich wichtig. Da Windows 8 wohl zwingend ein UEFI Version 2.x, an stelle der alten Bios vorraussetzt.


 
Wo hast du das her? Ich glaube kaum das es Efi vorraussetzt, da würde MS viele Käufer einbüßen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (4. Juni 2011)

Von hier
heise online - Abschied vom PC-BIOS

Auszug
Es war nur eine Randnotiz während der Präsentation  einer frühen Version des kommenden "Windows 8", wird aber die  Gewohnheiten vieler PC-Besitzer ändern: Laut Microsoft verlangt die  nächste Windows-Version eine UEFI-Firmware, startet also nicht mehr auf PCs, Notebooks oder Servern mit einem herkömmlichen BIOS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

Okay, dann muss ich mich wohl spätestens dann von meinem Mainboard + CPU verabschieden, obwohl ich sonst zufriedener nicht sein könnte =/


----------



## Lord Wotan (5. Juni 2011)

Oder du fragst nach ob die ein Kompatibles UEFI nach schieben.


----------



## biohaufen (5. Juni 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es für das Maximus II Formula auch ein UEFI geben?
> 
> Frage ist für mich wichtig. Da Windows 8 wohl zwingend ein UEFI Version 2.x, an stelle der alten Bios vorraussetzt.



Das heißt soviel wie, ich kann mein X58 System wegschmeißen, oder ???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Oder du fragst nach ob die ein Kompatibles UEFI nach schieben.


 
Wohl kaum. 

Außerdem wären diese "nachgeschobenen" bestimmt genauso schlecht wie dieses vom P5Q Deluxe (danach konnte ich meine CPU kaum mehr OCen, nix lief mehr stabil). Naja dann heißt es schonmal sparen


----------

